# Good news, it has happenend again..........



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls,

I have just completed my last cycle of 50mg clomid (the 4th one this time) and I was due to have a HSG next week and blood tests to complete my IVF referal and had to phone on cd1 to arrange it.  The last 2 times I have been due to have investigations (HSG & Laproscopy) I have had a BFP just before.

Well.......... I have got another   or should I say Little BFP!!

AF was due on Tues if I had a 28 day cycle so i did a digital cleablue and BFN.  Waited until yesterday and did a normal clearblue and there was a faint line, but dh had already left for work so I couldn't get a second opinion, so I did a Tesco hpt and nothing until after 10 mins, then a faint line (but it tells you to disregard the test after 10 mins)  Anyway I did another clearblue at 4.30am before dh left for work and there was a faint line but definately a line.  Tesco's, there was a very faint line after around 8 mins and digital clearblue still says "not pregnant".  So I guess for now I have to assume that I am pg and I plan to buy some more clearblue and maybe First response and have another go tomorrow!!

Please please please let this one stay        

What else did I do??  I take prenatal vitamins and extra Zinc before O, I take cough mixture from cd7-14.  DH also take a multi vit and extra zinc.  We eat lots of fresh food and dh gave up smoking over 3 months ago.  We had BMS on cd11,13,15,17 (the least ever!) and I stayed in bed for at least 30mins after (but didn't put a pillow under my hips which I have often done before).  After O, I have drunk pineapple juice and eaten brazil nuts every day.  I have no idea if any of these things made a difference but I though you might like to know what I tried.

Thank you for all your support.

Love Tracy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hooo ! 

 on your  

Fantastic 

love
suzie x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy - I am SO pleased for you !!!! You really deserve a BFP!!!!!!  Hope its a sticky one....I am keeping positive for you!!!!


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations!!

  
All the best for the next 9 months, and thanks for the kist of what you did.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Woohoo, I'm so pleased for you!  Really hope it sticks this time, congratulations!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Tracy on your bfp.

Your 'top tips' were interesting too - isn't that always the way - good news comes after a month of 'trying' the least!

I'm keeping everything crossed that this one sticks hon - you def deserve it after everything you've been through

keep in touch

S
xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

That's great    

Congraulations !


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow thats great news! I wish you all the luck in the world...       

Emma
xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

fantastic news hun congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Tracy

What great news, stay positive and sending you lots of         

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATS TRACEY!!!!!

sending you buckets of  for your little one xxxxx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS Tracey. Just wanted to send you lotsa    . xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm so very pleased for you Tracey


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Congratulations  

Wishing you a happy and healthy next nine months

Kermitx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

congratulations.
Wishing you a happy nine months-fingers crossed!!!       
strawbs xxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your good wishes, it really does mean a lot to me  

I hope you all get your BFP very soon    

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations Tracy - wonderful news. Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy.

Just a quick question if you don't mind - why do you only take the zinc before OV?

Rosie. x


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent news for you both!! Congratulations!  xxxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

That's brilliant Tracey... good luck!  

K x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow! that is great Tracy,

Huge Congratulations, take it easy. All the best.  Jo xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again for all your good wishes  

I did another 2 tests on Saturday    (Clearblue & First Response) and both were  , so it has started to sink in now.  Still being very cautious due to my previous mc but I am on increased treatment this time, so hopefully it will make all the difference        

Rosie, my understanding is that zinc helps with Ovulation so I decided to just take it for the 1st 2 weeks, there is also zinc in my prenatal vitamin so the zinc was extra.  I hope that makes sense!!

Love Tracy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Congratulations Tracy *

  

Here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond...

Take care
Natasha

*Rosie*...zinc aids healthy egg production...and also excellent for those swimmers !!


----------

